# Anabolic Peptides?



## ckcrown84 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey guys I don't know much at all about research chems and whatnot. However, 
I was wondering if there were any good anabolic muscle building chems out there (affordable ones!)

School me


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 6, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Hey guys I don't know much at all about research chems and whatnot. However,
> I was wondering if there were any good anabolic muscle building chems out there (affordable ones!)
> 
> School me



One might assume if the igf-1 LR3 was truly pure it could have an anabolic effect on skeletal muscle tissue as well as organs, bones etc...

On paper -- one could assume SARMs would elicit similar muscle growth to that of a synthetic anabolic steroid.

However these are strictly for non human research  only.

-Matt


----------



## teezhay (Jan 6, 2012)

I've never tried peptides, although I intend to at some point this year. You might benefit from looking into SARMs if you haven't already. I like ostarine quite a bit. It's not going to give you what you might gain from a lengthy AAS cycle, but what you do put on is easily maintainable. 

It should be noted that while SARMs were touted as non-suppressive upon their introduction to the bodybuilding community, some recent users' blood tests have indicated otherwise. What suppression _does_ exist is very mild, and nothing a short PCT can't alleviate with ease.


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 7, 2012)

^ yup sarms like ostarine (mk-2886) and S4 

S4 will mess up your vision a bit however, not sure if it's and permanent damage but definitely a commonly reported side while on it.

mk-2886 has a bit of controversy around it whether its hpta suppressive or not.

both are said to yield around 10lb (on average) gains, some water weight of course


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 7, 2012)

Messing up my vision sounds a bit dangerous lol


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 7, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Messing up my vision sounds a bit dangerous lol



yes, there are quite a few instances of people getting yellow tinted or darker vision and stopping the cycle short because of it. it goes away after you stop taking it but there haven't been any follow ups on any permanent damage if  there is any at all. <--a risk many are taking surprisingly


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 7, 2012)

Igf-1 will grow new muscle cells so itssomewhat ababolic.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 7, 2012)

yeah I am not willing to take that kind of risk for an extra few pounds



PappyMason said:


> yes, there are quite a few instances of people getting yellow tinted or darker vision and stopping the cycle short because of it. it goes away after you stop taking it but there haven't been any follow ups on any permanent damage if  there is any at all. <--a risk many are taking surprisingly


----------



## teezhay (Jan 9, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> yeah I am not willing to take that kind of risk for an extra few pounds



This was a deal-breaker for me as well. But after extensively researching my options (and there aren't many that are legal), I decided to try Ostarine. I took 40 mg the first day, followed by 20 mg every morning since. I'm currently on Day 11, and have experienced none of the negative side effects associated with S4. Everything indicates to me that these are two very distinct chemicals. Only time (well, and blood work) will tell if MK-2886 is HPTA suppressive, and if it becomes evident that it is, I will immediately apply the Nolvadex I have on hand (hint hint...).

Also be aware that higher prices don't necessarily equate to higher quality in this market. I've seen vendors selling for $130 what I bought for only $30 (and it's pure MK-2886 powder).


----------

